# Base Cap Profile?



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm looking for a base cap or other profile similar to this one:










I only plan to run about 85' of molding through a bit like this, so I need a less expensive alternative. This molding is going under some bookcase shelves to hide some dado mistakes I made, so it doesn't need to be exact as long as I could make something nice looking under 2" wide out of 4/4.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thadius, MLCS offers decent quality bits for very reasonable prices with free shipping. You can visit them here: MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

How does the quality compare between MLCS and Yonico?

MLCS seems to be 45-50% more expensive for the same size and profile (Yonico 16130 $21 vs MLCS 7975 $30, for example). Both appear to get free shipping and no sales tax in most states.


----------

